# Connecting two supply lines



## lisaabrams (Jul 28, 2016)

My sink cold supply line is about 6 inches too short. I'm trying to connect two supply lines because replacing with a longer one is too complicated. I went to my local hardware store and they recommended this setup. Two male straight fittings and a connector between.

I've tightened each as much as I can (using two wrenches) but there is still some room left. Is this how it's supposed to be? Or should it thread all the way?

Is this the best way to connect the lines?

I've got it hooked back up and there is a tiny leak still. Frustrating!


----------



## lisaabrams (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's another photo.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Wrong for fitting. You need a flare union.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Take apart and re-warp with Teflon tape. You need to wrap at least four wraps of tape. More won't hurt. Pipe dope would work better.
You said you used wrenches. Look like you used pliers. Wrenches will work much better.


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

They make a line that already has the proper ends on it. so you wont need any fittings to extend it


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the lines you have now made of?
What your showing is a compression fitting, there the only place that would have been taped or doped is where they screw into the coupling, never on the compression nut.
Would have been far simpler to just use a longer flex supply line, less chances of leaks.
About a 5 min. job with a basin wrench.


----------



## lisaabrams (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you! I found a 3/8 compression union at the big box store. Installed it and no leaks!


rjniles said:


> Wrong for fitting. You need a flare union.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

lisaabrams said:


> Thank you! I found a 3/8 compression union at the big box store. Installed it and no leaks!


Glad you figured out what I really meant. I said flare and meant compression.


----------



## lisaabrams (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi Joe,

The current supply line from the faucet is black. I assume they're the ones that came with the faucet installed ~10 years ago. I too thought the easiest thing would be to replace the entire line with a longer one, however, when I looked under the sink and up at the bottom of the faucet under the counter, both the hot, cold and faucet extension line (it pulls out) all connect in together in the base of the faucet itself. There's about 3 inches between the sink and inside cabinet wall -- way too small for me to maneuver. 

I was able to find a 3/8 compression union and it did the trick!



joecaption said:


> What's the lines you have now made of?
> What your showing is a compression fitting, there the only place that would have been taped or doped is where they screw into the coupling, never on the compression nut.
> Would have been far simpler to just use a longer flex supply line, less chances of leaks.
> About a 5 min. job with a basin wrench.


----------



## lisaabrams (Jul 28, 2016)

Used an adjustable wrench and locking pliers to hold the center. All set now! 



hkstroud said:


> Take apart and re-warp with Teflon tape. You need to wrap at least four wraps of tape. More won't hurt. Pipe dope would work better.
> You said you used wrenches. Look like you used pliers. Wrenches will work much better.


----------



## lisaabrams (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi Paul, I looked at the big box store and couldn't find these -- they would definitely be preferred!


paul100 said:


> They make a line that already has the proper ends on it. so you wont need any fittings to extend it


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

For future reference this type of wrench is great to get up behind a sink.


----------

